# Sir Neville Marriner 1924-2016



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I don't know if this is the correct place to post this. But Sir Sir Neville Marriner passed away today.What a wonderful conductor he was. There are so many pieces that his orchestras performed wonderfully. He will most certainly be missed by many classical music fans. RIP.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I usually can't bear non-HIP Mozart, Handel, and Haydn, but Marriner's recordings were always so crisp and on-point with the tempos that I couldn't help returning to them over and over again (special thanks to him for the only rendition of the 21st piano concerto's rondo that sounds right to me!).

I'm one of the many who can thank the movie Amadeus for pulling me into CM. I fell in love with that OST and started devouring different interpretations of those pieces on youtube, and I quickly learned to stop being surprised if my favorite version of something was his. For weeks I was spending all of my free time going for late night walks with Marriner's Mozart in my ears.

I've never felt nostalgic about that experience because it was only a couple of years ago, but it's definitely a bittersweet memory now that he's passed. I'm surprised this is affecting me as much as it is honestly.

RIP


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Rest in peace. A great conductor who will definitely be remembered!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso started another thread already.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

RIP. He's the reason I like Vaughan Williams. And I also love his Mozart.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Heard the news on another forum, will play some of the "name symphonies" from Haydn that I have by him.
May he rest in peace.


----------

